# Bug grub vs veg?



## bigking97 (Mar 13, 2007)

....what's best to gut load? Or both?

I've always used veg etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Both. If there's anything missing or lacking in the bug grub the veg should compensate for that and also provide a source of moisture.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

vgorst said:


> Both. If there's anything missing or lacking in the bug grub the veg should compensate for that and also provide a source of moisture.


I think this might be the first time I have ever disagreed with anything you have said !

Personally I would cut out all cereals for gutloading. Bran is a component in bug grub, and that contains compounds that can limit the absorbtion of calcium. Very few wild insects eat cereals, most will be full of vegetable matter, which is naturally higher in minerals and vitamins.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> Very few wild insects eat cereals, most will be full of vegetable matter, which is naturally higher in minerals and vitamins.


Remember these are roaches, in the "wild" they will be full of anything from black bin bags to that dry crusty white paint you get at below average hotels.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Roaches ? I think it was a general question about insects not roaches.

When I said vegetable matter, I am talking about leaves, roots etc.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Dragon Farm said:


> I think this might be the first time I have ever disagreed with anything you have said !
> 
> Personally I would cut out all cereals for gutloading. Bran is a component in bug grub, and that contains compounds that can limit the absorbtion of calcium. Very few wild insects eat cereals, most will be full of vegetable matter, which is naturally higher in minerals and vitamins.


Oh no :gasp: I'm sure there have been other times 

I say a mixture because the majority of people won't bother providing _ad lib_ fruit and veg for the bugs, so providing them something is better than nothing for me. Also the sole focus shouldn't be on calcium (although yes, it is a biggy!), other vitamins and minerals are important too which hopefully bug grub will provide.

I say all this as a non-bug grub user though. Personally I don't like the stuff and only use a mix of fruit and veg. If provided plenty and a variety of fresh food the bugs tend to ignore the dry food anyway, I would only use it as a back up food rather than relying on it.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> Roaches ? I think it was a general question about insects not roaches.
> 
> When I said vegetable matter, I am talking about leaves, roots etc.


That is my bad. People still use other feeders these day? I just presume we are talking about roaches:whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

vgorst said:


> Oh no :gasp: I'm sure there have been other times
> 
> I say a mixture because the majority of people won't bother providing _ad lib_ fruit and veg for the bugs, so providing them something is better than nothing for me. Also the sole focus shouldn't be on calcium (although yes, it is a biggy!), other vitamins and minerals are important too which hopefully bug grub will provide.
> 
> I say all this as a non-bug grub user though. Personally I don't like the stuff and only use a mix of fruit and veg. If provided plenty and a variety of fresh food the bugs tend to ignore the dry food anyway, I would only use it as a back up food rather than relying on it.


I am 99% sure bug grub is chicken feed with bran, and nothing more. It has added vitamins in that chickken feed has added vitamins, I don't think it has anything extra specially added for reptiles. If you don't mind paying over the top for it, I think many insects will grow well on it with veggies added.

See I knew I wasn't right disagreeing with you, because in fact you do exactly what I was recommending !


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Dragon Farm said:


> I am 99% sure bug grub is chicken feed with bran, and nothing more. It has added vitamins in that chickken feed has added vitamins, I don't think it has anything extra specially added for reptiles. If you don't mind paying over the top for it, I think many insects will grow well on it with veggies added.
> 
> See I knew I wasn't right disagreeing with you, because in fact you do exactly what I was recommending !


I couldn't tell you what bug grub was manufactured for, doesn't seem to be for the bugs though! There are some particles in it that most feeder species can't get their teeth into (literally)! Most bugs don't bother with it.

Waste of money in my opinion but people do insist on buying it  Most of my gutload is free - weeds, leaves, grasses, herbs, kitchen scraps etc.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

These particles are like little hard lumps of off white/greyish grit ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Vegetation 100%


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Dragon Farm said:


> These particles are like little hard lumps of off white/greyish grit ?


Yep that's the stuff


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Its ground up oyster shell. Totally useless for insects, they are never going to eat it, but perfect for chickens, especially for caged ones, as a source of calcium for the egg shells.

I have exactly the same residue left over when I feed chicken food to my insects.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I can see why you think it's chicken feed now!


----------

